
How to take a picture of a black hole - vikingo9
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/magazine/how-do-you-take-a-picture-of-a-black-hole-with-a-telescope-as-big-as-the-earth.html
======
Latteland
That article was disappointing because there was even what i'd guess is a
decent approximation of what a black hole should look like. My expectation is
for it to look like a smeary image where there is light from gasses being
accelerated by being pulled toward the black hole and producing light, at
least in visible light. In radio frequences I just expect a smear that
suggests motion toward a point.

